# What can I do for these guys?



## Rasha (Jun 29, 2012)

I bought two new rats two days ago. Before I got them I thought they were at least four weeks old. It turns out they are around 2-1/2 - 3 weeks old. I know they need the mom's milk at this age even though they can eat solid food. Is there something I can substitute for mom's milk?

By the way, Sorry if this is isn't in the right category...


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

if they are eating on their own, you can get some soy baby formula, or mix soy milk and goat milk, and put it in a lid with some food. what might be better for them is to mix it up in either some baby cereal, oatmeal, or even cream of wheat. With that just make sure to give them plenty of healthy foods.


----------



## Rasha (Jun 29, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

Hope they're alright


----------

